# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Këndi i humorit i R2t

## R2T

Po permbledh disa nga fotot, barsoletat apo episodet qe mu duken mua qesharake. 

* Dentisti dhe pacienti*

Zylyftarit kishte gjithe naten qe i dhimbte dhemballa dhe vendos qe ne mengjes te shkoje te dentisti ta shikoje. Pasi dentisti i ben disa radioskopi, i thote se duhet ta heqe dhembin se nuk ka shpetim. 
- Ok atehere, i thote dentisti- do te te bej nje gjilpere per te te mpire vendin.
- Jo - i pergjigjet- Zyliftari nuk bej gjilpera une.
- Mire-ja kthen dentisti- po te jap narkoze, te biesh ne gjume dhe mos ta ndiesh.
- Jo, as narkoze nuk bej, pergjigjet Zylua
-Hmm, po gaz per te qeshur qe te humbet vetedijen?
- As gaz nuk mar....
- Epo mire- i thote dentisti- u pa puna, do pish nje Viagra.
- Po Viagren ce dua?-pyet Zylua
- Se do te te duhet dicka nga ku te mbahesh , kur te te shkul dhembin- i pergjigjet dentisti.

----------


## R2T

Cili eshte ndryshimi midis dashnores dhe gruas?
-50 kile..
Sa gra duhen per te ndruar nje llambe?
-Asnje, se te gjitha mbildhen bashke dhe gjejne ndonje gje per tu ankuar ne erresire. 
Pse grate e kane te veshtire te gjejne burra qe jane sensitive, te kujdeshem dhe te pashem.
-Se ata burra e kane gjetur DASHNOR*I*N.
Nje bjonde, nje brune dhe nje kokekuqe, jane ne klase te shtate, kush e ka gjoksin me te madh.
- Bjondja, se eshte 18 vjec.
Ca tha bjondja kur i thane qe eshte me barre?
- Je i sigurt qe eshte timi?
Cili eshte ndryshimi midis Kopshtit Zologjik ne Veri dhe atij ne jug?
-Ata ne Veri i vene dhe receten e gatimit, para kafazit te kafsheve.

----------


## R2T

O mamuth kafshe shtepiake
qe pellet pullaz me pullaz
e ke pare gje fluturen bardhake
qe shetit me kundragaz?
--------

Ca pika shiu rane mbi qelq
dhe une per ty se c'ndieva mall
jetojme te dy ne nje pallat
ah se rrehat e sa gallat

-----
Partizani ne muze
ka luftuar heroikisht
per vatanin e dha jeten
ah c'ma vodhen bicikleten.

-------
Neper ara leron traktori
blegerin miu ne stane
ja futi pordhes minatori
pellembe e gjak andej matane

-------
Atdheu im si suferina
para hecin proletaret
pjerdh pa dashje balerina
po korrin grurin fshataret

----------


## R2T

Shabani u nis per ne greqi, ne sup mbante nje kallash, duke u perpjekur te kaloje porten, rroja Greke i bertet:
- Ndal, ku vete me ate pushke...
- Cfare pushke, mer kalloqipera? - ja kthen Shabani..
- Ate qe ke var ne krah, ce ke ate Kallash me vete...
- Nuk eshte pushke kjo mer...- i pergjigjet Shabja gjithe nervozizem
- Si mer nuk qenka pushke, cfare eshte atehere- e pyet ushtari
- Makine llogaritese,- pergjigjet Shabani
- Makine llogaritese eshte kjo -pergjigjet ushtari duke nxjere nga xhepi makinen e tij- jo ajo qe ke ti...
- Eh- ja kthen Shabja- ajo qe ke ti eshte per te bere hesapet, kjo qe kam une eshte per te lare hesapet

----------


## R2T

Dy maloke shkojne te flene ne nje hotel ne Tirane. I pari pasi bie ne shtrat pyet te dytin.
- I fike dritat?
maloku tjeter, ndez shkrepsen e drejton nga llamba dhe ja kthen:
- Po, e paskam fikur..

----------


## R2T

Mesuesja pyet ne mesim:
- Cfare do beheni kur te riteni?
Te gjithe filluan me rradhe- Hidraulik, Teknik Televizoresh, Mekanik, Puntore ne Trikotazh, Blete-rrites, Marangoz, etj etj. Kur i vjen rradha Kasëmit ai pergjigjet:
-Une kur te rritem do q* p*dh dhe do pi Vodka.
Mesuesja mer vizoren, ja plas dy-tre here ne koke, i kap cullufet ja shkul forte dhe i heq disa shpulla te shpejta, dhe i thote:
-Shko ne shpi dhe thuaj babit pse te rrafa.
Te nesermen Kasemi vjen ne shkolle me sy te nxire, mesuesja e pyet.
-He a i the babit?
-Po i thashe-pergjigjet kokeulur Kasemi.
-Po tani cfare do besh kur te rritesh?- e pyet mesuesja
- Tani do i bie me dore dhe do pi koka-kola- pergjigjet me ze te ulur Kasemi.

----------


## R2T

Ne fillimet e demokracise ne nje zone te thelle te Mirdites erdhen ndihma konserva mishi elefandi.

Fshataret e gezuar filluan te marin me racion konservat e tyre, nga nje per familje. Pas 3-4 oresh ne dyqan vjen shume i irrituar Paulini.
- Ca eshte mer ti, kjo konserve, e hapa dhe em qelloi bosh, nuk kishte asgje brenda.
Dyqanxhiu e shikon konserven dhe plot bindje i thote: - Paulin konservat kishin nga nje pjese mishi te elefandit, dikujt i rra kofsha, dikujt brinja. Ty mer vlla, te paska rra vrima e b*thes.

----------


## R2T

Ne dyqanin e pyllit kishin ardhur ndihmat dhe kafshet e pyllit kishin zene rradhen qe heret ne mangjes per ushqime. Dyqani hapej ne oren 9. Ne oren 8:05, i pari ne radhe ishte iriqi, kur ne ate kohe vjen dhelpra. Shty njerin, shty tjetrin del e para ne rradhe dhe asnje nuk flet, se kane frike. Ne oren 8:30 duket ujku..shty njerin shty tjetrin del i pari. Asnje nuk flet se nuk ja mban. Ne oren 8:45 vjen ariu...shty njerin shty tjetrin del i pari, perseri asnje nuk ben ze. 
Ne oren 8:50 vjen lepuri, shty njerin shty tjetrin arrin tek dhelpra.
- More lepur, po ti mor zuzar kur u bere kaq trim. - E kap lepurin e shkrete, e var nga veshet dhe e hedh pas. 
Lepuri cohet, hecen perseri, shty njerin shty tjetrin, kalon dhe dhelpren arrin tek ujku.
- Po s'more vesh ti more lepur.- E kap dhe ujku nga veshet, i keput dhe bishtin dhe e hedh pas. Cohet prape lepuri, me dhune me force, shty te parin shty te dytein arin deri tek ariu. 
- Po c'paske qene more lepur- i thote arriu. E mer e var nga veshet, fshin b*then dhe e hedh pas. Lepuri cohet gjithe inat dhe berret.
- Epo une i bej m-utin se hap fare dyqanin.

----------


## R2T

Ujku kishte bere gati nje cigare hashash dhe po perpiqet ta ndeze. Kur ne ate kohe shef lepurin qe po bridhte gjithe gezim qe i bertet:
-O ujk ca bo mer qyp, kot sa pi hash, hec me mua te bredhim pyllit se eshte me qef, do kenaqemi.
- Po mire thote ujku, fut cigaren ne xhep, dhe rend verdalle me lepurin.
Duke vrapuar shofin urithin, tek kishte bere gati nje vize kokaine dhe ishte gati ta thithte. Lepuri i bertet:
-O urith o qorr, hec me bredhim pyllit se do kenaqena, kot lodhesh me koken. -Po mire-ja kthen urithi..keshtu qe te tre vine verdalle pyllit.
Duke hecur shofin sorkadhen, me nje shiringe gati per te injektuar heroine ne dore. Lepuri i bertet.
-Sorkadhe, hec me ne se do kenaqesh em teper kot meresh me droge. Sorkadhja e shef me dyshim, po vendos ti bashkohet grupit.

Gjysem ore me pas, te gjithe jane te lodhur dhe nuk po kenaqen, kapin lepurin nga veshet dhe i thone:
-Mor m-ut po ku eshte qefi ketu se u lodhem duke ardh verdalle.
Lepuri ja kthen- Ku m-utin di gje une, une jam be b*th me ekstazi.

----------


## R2T

Lepuri dhe ariu duke ecur pyllit po bisedonin per dashnoret e tyre, kur papritur gjejne LLamben magjike. E ferkojne del gjigandi dhe u thote se do u plotesoje nga tre deshira secilit.
- Me bej mashkullin e vetem te pyllit, dhe gjithe arushat e tjera femra.-thote ariu duke ferkuar duart.
-Mua me jep nej kokore motori- thote lepuri
- Me bej mashkullin e vetem te gjithe kontinentit- thote ariu, dhe buza i shkon vesh me vesh
- Mua me jep nje motor- i thote lepuri
- me bej ariun e vetem mashkull ne gjithe planetin- thote ariu plot gezim
- Beje pederast, kete m-ut ariu se na cau ******- thote lepuri.

----------


## R2T

Nje prostitute qe sapo kishte lindur kalamanin, ja con doktorit ne zyre dhe i thote:
- Nuk kam kohe per kalamaner une, mbaje dhe bej c'te duash.

Doktori kruan koken dhe mendohet, c'qe kjo bela qe e zuri? Nejse pacjentja tjeter, ishte nje grua plake rreth te 80-ave. Ajo vjen dhe i thote doktorit se ka dhimje te forta barku. Doktori e shtrin te krevati dhe filon ti shtypi pjese te ndryshme te barkut. 
-A te dhemb ketu?
-PO 
-Po ketu
-Aty me shume..

keshtu vazhdojne per pak minuta, derisa doktori i shtrngon fort barkun per pak sekonda, me mjeshteri nxjer kalamanin nga poshte krevatit dhe i thote. 
-Na, ky ishte problemi, linde djale...
- Ua mor doktor- pergjigjet plaka- cfare kohrash te keqia qe paskan ardhur? As gishtit tend nuk i besoke dot sot.

----------


## R2T

Djali vjen gjithe gezim tek babai dhe i thote.
- O ba, une jam gay.
babi duke mos ja hequr syte gazetes qe po lexonte ja kthen.
-Ik mer te keqen babi se nuk je gay.
-Po jam o ba jam..
- Ik te thashe se nuk je gay.
-Po une e di o ba qe jam, e ndiej, kam terheqje ...
- ta thashe nje here qe nuk je gay.
- O ba, po te gjithe e kane kuptuar dhe une e ndiej qe jam e di mire .UNE JAM GAY.
- Degjo ketu mor bir i babit. Elotn John eshte gay, George Michael eshte gay Ardit Gjebrea eshte gay...ti...ti, ti je b*thqim mor m-ut m-uti.

----------


## R2T

Gruaja shkon te beje pazarin, dhe i le kalamanin e vogel ne kujdestari burrit. Ai ishte ulur po shikonte televizor, kalamani vjen kemba-doras, i zberthen zinxhirin e pantallonave dhe luan me bishen e babait. Babai nuk e vrau shume trurin dhe vazhdoi te shifte TV.
Pas njefare kohe vjen gruaja dhe i bertet:
- Po cfare i ke dhene femijes per te lozur more?
- Cfare dreqin tjeter ti jap, pirun qe te nxjeri syte?

----------


## R2T

Dy pleq po bisedonin per vajzat e tyre qe punonin ne Itali.
- Cfare punon goca jote? e pyet i pari.
-Ehu, ajo ka zene nje goxha pune, ne nje zyre, punon me ca avokate, em dosje etj etj. Pune zyre, e lehte. Po tendja?
-Ja dhe ajo timja, ashtu si tendja, prostitute punon. - ja kthen i dyti

----------


## R2T

Vjera e tre dhendureve vendos te provoje dashurine e tyre. Nje dite del nje xhiro me dhendurin e pare ne bregun e nje lumi. Ben sikur i shket kemba dhe bie ne lume, dhe kerkon ndihme. 
pa u menduar gjate, dhendri hidhet ne lume dhe e shpeton. Diten tjeter para shtepise se tij eshte parkuar nje makine Ford e re me shenimin:- Je dhender i mrekullueshem, rrofsh qe me shpetove. VJEHRA.
Nje dite me pas e provon me dhendrin tjeter. Dhe ai hidhet pa u menduar dhe te nesermen gjen te njejtin tip makin em shenimin: :- Je dhender i mrekullueshem, rrofsh qe me shpetove. VJEHRA.
Diten e trete e provon me dhendrin e trete. I shket kemba dhe bie ne lume. Ai e shef dhe mendon me vete:-Le te vdese bucja e mu-tit se na cmendi. Si per ters ajo mbytet.
Diten tjeter para shtepise se ti gjen nje makine Porsche me shenimin:- :- Je dhender i mrekullueshem, rrofsh qe me shpetove. VJEHRI.

----------


## R2T

Tre lakuriq nate po qendronin ne nje peme. Dy prej tyre po qendrojne si rrine lakuriqet e nates zakonisht, kokeposhte, i treti po qendronte ne kembe. I pari e pyet te dytin:
-Po ky cfare ka, qe ri keshtu?
- Pfff, se di para disa minutash ishte mire, pastaj i rane te fiket.

----------


## R2T

Burri duke pare porno shef nje burre qe ja kishte rras nje gruaje ne vrimen e m-utit, dhe i thote gruas:
-Grua hajde se do te ta fus ne b*the.
-Jo, harroje nuk behet- i thote gruaja.
Po burri vazhdon te veten, per nje jave rrjesht. Gruaja vendos te mare keshillen e nenes.
- Eh moj bije- i thote nena- ai eshte burri yt, do besh ate qe te thote. 
E keshtu nusja vendos ti bindet burrit dhe bejne seks ne vrimen ku s'shkelqen dielli.
Te nesermen ne mengjes, shtrire ne grevat gruaja po i fliste e burri nuk i pergjigjej...keshtu kaluan disa ore, e ajo gjithe inat i flet:
-Po ca ke o burre, ke gjithe diten qe s'me flet. 
burri ja kthen
-Nuk flas me b*thq*ra une.

----------


## R2T

Pacjenti tek doktori...
-Doktor u shkaterova, ka gjithe diten qe po me lan barku..
- e ke provuar me limon?
- e provova, por sa e heq, me fillon prape barku.

----------


## R2T

Shemshedini, pyet Muratin.
-O Murat, ngase te vdiqen grate?
-Dy te parat u vetehelmuan me fotoksine, e treta vdiq nga nja goditje e forte pas koke?
- Po ajo goditja c'ne?
- Epo s'donte te pinte fotoksinen bucja e m-utit.

----------


## R2T

Pacjenti, ne gjendje shume te renduar vjen tek doktori dhe i sqaron:
-Ka 3 dite jam bere kaps shume keq, kam pire shume lloj ilacesh por prape nuk dhjes dot...aman me bej derman se u shkaterova.
Doktori i ben analizat, e kontrollon mire dhe si perfundim i thote se ka nje gjendje te pasherueshme dhe e vetmja mundesi shpetimi eshte ti nderrojne rrugen e ngrenies dhe pertypjes se ushqimit. Pra me nje fjale rruga e vetme ishte nje operacion qe do e lejonte pacientin te hante nga b*tha e te dhiste nga goja. Pasi beri llogarite, pacienti pranon te beje operacionin. Pasi mbaroi operacioni doli me sukses dhe pacienti ishte ne gjendje te hante dhe te dhiste. 

Disa muaj me pas, ne rruge doktori takon pacientin, e pyet per shendetin, dhe ky duke levizur bythet majtas-djathas, pergjigjet se eshte mire. Doktori vazhdon pyetjet, pacjenti vazhdon te pergjigjet gjithmone duke levizur bythet sa nga e majta ne te djathte. I bezdisur doktori e pyet:
- More po ca ke qe leviz papushim bythet?
- Hic mor, por po pertyp pak cumcakiz.

----------

